# New member, Edinburgh



## Sherbydab (Feb 3, 2014)

Bought a 57 plate 2.0 TFSI last week and cant get this stupid grin off my face. Love it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sherbydab, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------

